# aggreagate in construction



## MurciaPal

Hi again

I am a little confused with the word aggregate when talking about architecture, in the dictionary we find "conjunto" but that seems impossible to fit here:
"... formed by pouring, between boards of liquid concrete in waterlight layers, alternating with sections of aggreagate"
Would you translate it as piedrecillas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mabeba

Hola,

The exact translation would be "áridos", which in fact is the technical term for "piedrecillas"

Hope it's what you need


----------



## iinnffooss

Confirmo "áridos". Very good Mabeba!


----------



## MurciaPal

Thank you very much. 
I know I am dangerously moving a bit off topic but I must say I am missing a construction/buiding/architecture on line dictionary in the web.
I have only found some glossaries "out there"


----------



## MurciaPal

Por cierto, curiosamente no aparece árido en el DRAE en línea


----------



## Mabeba

Bueno, on-line no hay buenos diccionarios de téminos técnicos de arquitectura y construcción, pero en papel hay uno bueno de GG (Ed. Gustavo Gili)

Por si os vale


----------



## clipper

Por "aggregate" se puede decir zahorra también.


----------



## jalibusa

"Aridos" es (o era) usado como nombre general para cereales. "Grava", "gravilla", "pedregullo", suenan tal vez más apropiados.


----------



## Mabeba

Bueno MurciaPal,

Para que país estás traduciendo al castellano?, Si es para España, la palabra es áridos(que es el término que se usa aquí para lo que se agrega al cemento para hacer hormigón ), y si es para otro país tal vez debas buscar otra acepción que se ajuste más a los términos habituales de cada lugar.


----------



## MurciaPal

Para España, y lo he dejado en áridos.

Gracias a todos, en estos foros siempre se aprende un montón.


----------

